
Building the Midwest: Money. Liquidity. Talent? - pthomas551
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/building-midwest-money-liquidity-talent-nick-cromydas?trk=v-feed&lipi=urn%3Ali%3Apage%3Ad_flagship3_detail_base%3BZPZMszK1jbY0l7i2MLH%2FWQ%3D%3D
======
aceeightofspade
The big question is how do you bring in additional and quality talent with
less funds? Especially, when you are competing with the attractiveness and
money of the coasts?

~~~
pthomas551
For sure. I think cost of living is a big differentiator. As for weather, let
people work remote from the West Coast in the winter ;)

------
pthomas551
Great article! Talent is definitely a big challenge in building out startups
here in Chicago.

